# Highest trading power in Vegas



## shmuggee (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered previously;

We own in Vegas (Club de Soleil - 4 weeks) and are thinking about banking one of the weeks with II. 

2009 is WIDE OPEN, on the owner's website:

Which week would we get MAX trading power from.

President's? Easter? July 4th?

Thanks


----------



## lawtechie (Nov 21, 2008)

shmuggee said:


> Sorry if this has been covered previously;
> 
> We own in Vegas (Club de Soleil - 4 weeks) and are thinking about banking one of the weeks with II.
> 
> ...




MAX trading power would be NEW YEAR'S EVE!! in Vegas.


----------



## shmuggee (Nov 23, 2008)

:hysterical: 

...and after that?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 24, 2008)

NASCAR week, usually week 8 or 9, is one of the stronger weeks. Christmas week is also surprisingly strong for timeshares. Weeks 5 and 10 through 14 aren't as strong but are stronger than most.


----------



## Kola (Nov 27, 2008)

shmuggee said:


> Sorry if this has been covered previously;
> 
> We own in Vegas (Club de Soleil - 4 weeks) and are thinking about banking one of the weeks with II.
> 
> ...



Since you are looking for max. trading power, sorry to say that your resort Club de Soleil cannot be considered to be a prime LV choice. With so many competing resorts (Marriott's, Hilton's, Tahiti Village, Polo Towers, etc.) offering better location and amenities I don't see any one week at C.de S. being in great demand. We have stayed in all four resorts mentioned above and have been to C.de S. before. Keep in mind that new additions close to the Strip offer better options for anyone looking for a holiday week. That's a fact of life in many places, not just in LVegas.

K.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kola said:


> Since you are looking for max. trading power, sorry to say that your resort Club de Soleil cannot be considered to be a prime LV choice. With so many competing resorts (Marriott's, Hilton's, Tahiti Village, Polo Towers, etc.) offering better location and amenities I don't see any one week at C.de S. being in great demand. We have stayed in all four resorts mentioned above and have been to C.de S. before. Keep in mind that new additions close to the Strip offer better options for anyone looking for a holiday week. That's a fact of life in many places, not just in LVegas.
> 
> K.




It doesn't matter whether their resort is the most in demand resort when selecting a week. It is still best to choose a higher demand week than a lower demand week. 

Whether or not Club De Soliel is the most popular resort or the least popular resort really has no bearing for the OP since they can't change resorts. However they can choose a higher demand week to make the most out of what they do own.


----------



## Kola (Nov 28, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> It doesn't matter whether their resort is the most in demand resort when selecting a week. It is still best to choose a higher demand week than a lower demand week.
> 
> Whether or not Club De Soliel is the most popular resort or the least popular resort really has no bearing for the OP since they can't change resorts. However they can choose a higher demand week to make the most out of what they do own.



Nobody disputes that in making a deposit ..." it is still best to choose a higher demand week than a lower demand week". That's common sense.

It is also plain common sense for anyone looking for a LVegas, or any other, exchange to give priority to resorts offering a better location, amenities and services. The "demand" concept is a sum total of all factors in the selection process, of which the time period is only one, albeit often an important factor. With so many competing T/S resorts in LVegas, and with new prime quality additions coming on stream, any C. de S. holiday week still has to compete with similar weeks available at other LVegas resorts. Therefore, in the exchange process it does matter whether a resort such as C de S is the most in demand or not. Surely, in rating weeks deposited by owners both II and RCI must have strong evidence on the relative demand for any prime week in ALL LVegas resorts.

K.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2008)

You can see for yourself which weeks have the highest trading power. Go to your resort's page in the "Resort Directory" on II's website and click on the "Travel Demand Index" link on the right side of the page. Then look for the weeks that have the shaded box towards the right side of the grid. The more to the right of the grid that shaded box is, the higher (generally) the trading power will be.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 28, 2008)

Kola said:


> Nobody disputes that in making a deposit ..." it is still best to choose a higher demand week than a lower demand week". That's common sense.
> 
> It is also plain common sense for anyone looking for a LVegas, or any other, exchange to give priority to resorts offering a better location, amenities and services. The "demand" concept is a sum total of all factors in the selection process, of which the time period is only one, albeit often an important factor. With so many competing T/S resorts in LVegas, and with new prime quality additions coming on stream, any C. de S. holiday week still has to compete with similar weeks available at other LVegas resorts. Therefore, in the exchange process it does matter whether a resort such as C de S is the most in demand or not. Surely, in rating weeks deposited by owners both II and RCI must have strong evidence on the relative demand for any prime week in ALL LVegas resorts.
> 
> K.



True, but the OP already owns 4 weeks at Club De Soliel. Advice on other properties really doesn't help with the original question. 

Location is one of the reasons all the weeks we own in Vegas are on or very near the strip. We understood the location/power concept when we purchased them. Since the OP currently owns off strip, as many people do, it doesn't really help to say their trading power would be better if they owned somewhere else. The only thing they can control at this point is which week they deposit.


----------



## shmuggee (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice. Thanks Doug and Dave - I'll have a look in the II website.

Most of our exchanges we do are inside 60 days, anyways, so we get what is left at that point in time.

Quick question; we looked at Polo Towers (since you own there) and were scared pff by the SA they had coming. How'd that work out? Is that still ongoing?

Thanks


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2008)

shmuggee said:


> Nice. Thanks Doug and Dave - I'll have a look in the II website.
> 
> Most of our exchanges we do are inside 60 days, anyways, so we get what is left at that point in time.
> 
> ...



They've comleted the renovation of towers 1 and 2. However, management continues to underfund (IMHO) the cash reserve for this property. Unless that changes, another SA somewhere down the line, say 10 to 15 years, will be necessary to bring the resort back up to premier standards. 

We own 2 weeks there and, while I don't like consolidated as a management company (Club De Soliel, Tahiti and Tahiti Village), I really have a serious dislike for DRI. IMO you did good NOT buying into Polo Towers at this time.

FWIW, maintenance fee's at Polo Towers are nearing $1,000 for Suite's units in towers 1 and 2 and are over $1,000 for a 2 bedroom unit in the Villa's in tower 3.


----------



## kjd (Nov 30, 2008)

*Jockey Club*

Does anyone know the status of the Jockey Club?  The JC has been dead in the water for a long time due to the surronding construction and condition of the premises.

That said, it has a good location next to the Strip, though it will be in a canyon when City Centre is completed.  Since the property was not sold as part of the City Centre deal, is it possible for this property to come back if certain actions are taken by JC?  (Renovation, marketing, etc.) 

City Centre is only a few years from completiion unless the developing economic situation shuts the project down.  That's hard to imagine given the money that has already been spent there but anything is possible in LV.  

Where does the Jockey Club fit into all of this?  I seem to recall plans that the JC would have a direct entrance to the Cosmopolitan Casino.  I know that presently plans for the Cosmo have been put on hold.  Is the JC a diamond in the rough or a turkey?


----------



## shmuggee (Nov 30, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> They've comleted the renovation of towers 1 and 2. However, management continues to underfund (IMHO) the cash reserve for this property. Unless that changes, another SA somewhere down the line, say 10 to 15 years, will be necessary to bring the resort back up to premier standards.
> 
> We own 2 weeks there and, while I don't like consolidated as a management company (Club De Soliel, Tahiti and Tahiti Village), I really have a serious dislike for DRI. IMO you did good NOT buying into Polo Towers at this time.
> 
> FWIW, maintenance fee's at Polo Towers are nearing $1,000 for Suite's units in towers 1 and 2 and are over $1,000 for a 2 bedroom unit in the Villa's in tower 3.



Wow! That's a lot. We pay about $550 for a 2 bdrm lockoff at Club de Soleil. Yah - as has been posted before - location isn't ideal...but they have a shuttle back and forth...and the peace and quiet is sometimes nice. It works for us, which is I guess the main thing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2008)

shmuggee said:


> Wow! That's a lot. We pay about $550 for a 2 bdrm lockoff at Club de Soleil. Yah - as has been posted before - location isn't ideal...but they have a shuttle back and forth...and the peace and quiet is sometimes nice. It works for us, which is I guess the main thing. Thanks for the info.



So long as it's a resort you enjoy staying at and so long as it trades well enough for you, then it's a good deal.

Somehow of another I think DRI has it stuck in their heads that they're as good as Marriott and need to collect as much as Marriott. The only problem is they don't deliver nearly the product or service that Marriott delivers and they never will.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 1, 2008)

*The best things about the Jockey Club are all still there!*



kjd said:


> Does anyone know the status of the Jockey Club?  The JC has been dead in the water for a long time due to the surronding construction and condition of the premises.
> 
> That said, it has a good location next to the Strip, though it will be in a canyon when City Centre is completed.  Since the property was not sold as part of the City Centre deal, is it possible for this property to come back if certain actions are taken by JC?  (Renovation, marketing, etc.)
> 
> ...



The Jockey Club still offers a clear view overlooking the Belagio fountains. It is still a minute walk to the strip. It still offers very reasonable maintenance fees. It still has great trading power... I got the new Hawaiian Westin with my Jockey trade. Owners still enjoy many perks that other timeshares don't offer, such as cheap rental rates when staying beyond your time owned. Decently maintained, but not luxurious rooms.

The only thing that needs to change because of the Cosmopolitan is for the rights of owners to include getting first dibs on room assignments. Room assignments were always first come, first served at check-in. That needs to change to a pre-arrival, owner preferred reservation program. Of course, if you stay in your deeded unit during your deeded week, you will stay in your own unit. But, I have never done that and with my habit of going straight to the resort to secure the choicest room available, I have so far faired well. That may have become harder with the likelyhood of everyone now requesting the Belagio side. I have been trading my unit since construction began, so I don't know.

A couple great future benefits...There will be a limited number of daily passes for Cosmo pool and tennis court use, if promises are honored by the new owners.


----------

